# Coles Deletes Home Brew Category



## RobH (21/6/10)

According to Coopers, Coles have decided to stop stocking home brew products.

Here is the emai I just recieved:



> Coles Deletes Home Brew Category from All Stores
> 
> Dear Robert,
> 
> ...


----------



## Pennywise (21/6/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...=45566&st=0


----------



## Bribie G (21/6/10)

I've emailed them but, out of curiosity, where have you been for the last couple of days, since there is already a three page thread on the subject?


----------



## wynnum1 (21/6/10)

went coles saturday to see if they had out of date brigalow new all gone replaced with home brand maybe going to only sell home brand instructions on homebrand look like brigalow instructions maybe a cunning plan sell crap home brew to put every one off home brewing


----------



## WSC (21/6/10)

Coopers kits at the supermarket are the last affordable and widely available decent kits in my opinion. My local HB sells Morgans (which I reckon are the best kits) for $15 - $17 and LDME for $9 a kg. 

I was getting coopers kits for about $10 each on special at woolies or coles.

These changes just makes going AG more attractive so maybe it is not all bad, for us anyway....maybe not coopers.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nick JD (21/6/10)

What a great opportunity for those who shopped at Coles to buy LDME and hops!


----------



## Phoney (21/6/10)

So buy them at kmart instead! no bid deal.


----------



## DU99 (21/6/10)

i have just picked up tooheys on a special..$8..


----------



## redunderthebed (21/6/10)

I rang the hotline and already the lady said that they have gots lots and lots of feedback (AKA complaints) from customers not happy with this decision. Also that not all stores its going to happen but it is in my store f*ck there goes my english bitter supplies.  

So good work guys hopefully we get it reversed.


----------



## RobH (21/6/10)

BribieG said:


> I've emailed them but, out of curiosity, where have you been for the last couple of days, since there is already a three page thread on the subject?



Yeah... oops, been working stupid hours the last couple of days ... looked for the topic in this (Kits & Extracts) section of the forum, but not the rest of the forum.

Only recently I dropped in to Penrith K-Mart for some Coopers kits & found a fairly limited choice - on the other hand, the Coles right next door had a homebrew section twice the size.... 'twould be a shame if that dissapears .... but then as others have been saying, maybe it is time to set up that AG rig I have been mulling over.


----------



## DU99 (22/6/10)

anyone notice they have Tooheys on shelf also..are going to delete them also..or has cascade(cub) got into the market..seen alot of places reducing cascade kits..also BigW has coopers on special


----------



## BobtheBrewer (22/6/10)

DU99 said:


> anyone notice they have Tooheys on shelf also..are going to delete them also..or has cascade(cub) got into the market..seen alot of places reducing cascade kits..also BigW has coopers on special




I sent Coles an email suggesting that I was away to Woolies. They replied that every product on their shelves had to meet a performance marker, and if it didn't it was out. They are getting rid of home brew products en masse. They did say that some stores, where demand for home brew product met the marker, will still be selling home brew products. Good luck finding one!


----------



## DU99 (22/6/10)

thats means COOPERS is a crap product..i dont think so..supermarkets want "there" branded products on the shelf


----------



## wynnum1 (23/6/10)

If coopers just sell the tined malt no need to pay gst only home brew has gst


----------

